# San Jose Police Seizing Drivers Licenses and Detaining Drivers at San Jose International Airport



## majikbear (Aug 18, 2016)

I am a driver for Uber and Lyft. At 7:53 yesterday I arrived to drop off a rider at San Jose International Airport at the Alaska terminal. While exiting the airport I was stopped by a police officer who asked for and took my driver's license. I was directed to follow a police car along with three other cars who were in front of me. The car directly in front of me was a silver four door sedan. The person in the silver sedan was on their phone and stopped for some time so I was not able to proceed to follow the police car. At the time the officer who had stopped me to take my license complained that this is what happens when people use their phones while driving. By the time I resumed driving the police car I was supposed to follow was gone so I was not able to follow them. I continued driving until I reached the San Jose Airport Police Department, where I went to the door, rang the doorbell and asked where I was supposed to go. The officer who answered the door instructed me to go out, turn left, and go to the second entrance into the Cargo / Fire entrance. I drove into the lot and was stopped by an African American man in a black jacket who identified himself as Mark. He explained that inspections were being performed and that I should wait in my car. He went away to talk to another driver, then came back and explained that because I was an Uber driver I was there for an inspection and asked me to pull forward into a line between orange cones where other cars were waiting. I sat there for about five minutes before I was instructed to continue into the parking lot. Another tall, skinny dark-skinned bald man whose ethnicity I was unsure of instructed me to pull forward in front of a garage and stop there, then he left. I sat in my car for half an hour before exiting my car to inquire about what was going on. I approached a caucasian man in a reflective vest and asked if I was under arrest. He said no, I was not under arrest. I asked if I was free to go. He said he was not sure. He went to ask another person in a reflective vest. Subsequently I was spoken to by several more people, including Mark again, who explained that I was there for an inspection, that I was not under arrest, but I was not free to go. I stated that I felt I was being detained unlawfully. I stated that I could not afford to give $150 at that time, as I had not had any notice that I would need to pay that money today. A conversation ensued wherein Mark explained that Uber and the City of San Jose had been arguing since February about the fact that drivers for Uber and Lyft were required to pay for a business license to operate at the airport. I stated that Uber and Lyft both had told me that I required a license to pick up passengers at the airport, but that I did not require a license to drop them off. This was and still is in their driver training documentation at the time of this report. Mark stated that it was my fault that I did not know about the argument between San Jose and Uber. When I stated that it would have been impossible for me to be aware of the private communications between Uber and San Jose, Mark shrugged and said he did not know what to tell me.

I repeated the question about whether I was free to go. I was again told I was not free to go and that I needed to get in line in front of a tent that had been set up where I would be required to pay a fee of $150 to the person sitting behind the table under the tent. I asked repeatedly if I was under arrest and if I was free to go. I was told repeatedly that I was not under arrest but I was not free to go. One police officer approached and told me, quote, "those are not your rights. I don't know what videos you have been watching, but those are not your rights." End of quote. When I explained to this officer that I felt I was being detained unlawfully he told me that I didn't know what I was talking about, that I had no right to leave, and that whatever videos I had been watching those were not my rights. The officer spoke in a harsh tone and his posture and facial expression indicated that his intent was to be demeaning to me and to discredit my belief that I should be free to go. I asked the officer who was the authority body in charge of the operation. He said it was the San Jose Utilities Commission. I asked if the San Jose Utilities Commission had the right to detain citizens. The officer stated that I was not being detained. I asked if I was not under arrest and I was not being detained, was I free to go. The officer stated that being under arrest and being held for a citation were different things. I asked if I was being served a citation. The officer said no. I asked again if I was free to go. The officer said no, I was not free to go. I asked again who was responsible for the operation. He said it was the San Jose Utilities Commission. I asked him if he could ask them if I was free to go. He said no, but I could ask them myself. I said to the officer, since he was the one who told me I was not free to go he should go ask the San Jose Utilities Commission employee if I was free to go. The officer called one of the men in a reflective jacket over and began to explain to him that I was there to pay a $150 fee for a business license for the state of San Jose in order to operate as a driver at the San Jose International Airport. Because I was not allowed to leave and had no other choice, I got into the line to complete the application and pay my fee. While standing in line I was informed that in addition to the $150 fee, I would have to pay a $75 fine and 1% of all earnings I had made from dropping off and picking up passengers at the San Jose International Airport. When I got to the front of the line, I was not asked to pay the $75 and the 1%. I was asked to pay a $35 fee because I estimated that I would spend less time operating at the airport than would require the $150 fee. So I was not assessed a fine.

I was required to stand in the sun waiting to file the application. I was told that if I stepped out of line I would have to start over at the back of the line. The table for the police officers had donuts and each officer had a bottle of water, but none were offered to the drivers standing in line during the four hours I waited. After I filed the application I received a receipt to put under the windshield of my car and was allowed to leave the airport. Before leaving I returned with a pack of water bottles and offered one to each person in line. The time of my departure from the airport was 11:45. This puts the total time in detention at 3 hours 52 minutes.

1:00 P Called San Jose Police Department. Was told that my call was not important enough because the person receiving the call also took 911 calls, even though I called the non-emergency number. They transferred me to Internal Affairs, but the call dropped. I called Internal Affairs directly and was told they were too busy to take my call, and that they would call back and asked me if I would be available at my number. I gave them a callback number and told them I would be available until at least 3PM.

1:27 PM Called airport operations. Representative refused to take any action and hung up on me. I called back and asked to speak to a supervisor. The supervisor said she would report my complaint to "whoever was on duty for san jose police."

I attempted to contact Uber several times:

* Their urgent request phone number is just a recorded message telling you to contact them through the app.
* Their Twitter support person told me to contact them through the app.

I have had no response from Uber after contacting them through the app.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

What type of inspection?

Or were they giving you a citation for dropping off? That's the same here, you can drop off, but you may need some stuff to pick up.

You should have filmed everything from the beginning,not sure if utilites commissions has arrest/detain powers, look into that


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

majikbear said:


> drivers for Uber and Lyft were required to pay for a business license to operate at the airport. I stated that Uber and Lyft both had told me that I did not require a license to drop them off. Mark stated that it was my fault that I did not know.


It is sad, but ignorance of the law is no excuse. It's not U/L job to make sure a commercial operator is in compliance. It's the owner/operator of the vehicle to know all laws, rules and regulations. Perfect example of believing the Internet. Just because Uber says so is not always the legal way. There are some operators that have had their vehicles impounded. Just make sure you know all the laws of your state for fare for hire.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> What type of inspection?
> 
> Or were they giving you a citation for dropping off? That's the same here, you can drop off, but you may need some stuff to pick up.
> 
> You should have filmed everything from the beginning,not sure if utilites commissions has arrest/detain powers, look into that


In AZ we are governed by AZ Dept of Weights and Measures and by AZ DOT. And both those entities have the power to arrest, detain, impound and confiscate. They take commercial driving seriously here, and I'm sure CA is tougher then AZ.


----------



## Ringo (Jul 2, 2016)

I don't go to SJC and it's unfortunate what happened, this is what should have happened in the beginning of rides hare not 7 years into it.

SJC has been in constant surge it appears the trap has been set.


----------



## uberhernder (Oct 27, 2015)

I got stopped, showed them my biz license and was good to go.


----------



## Yomann (Sep 23, 2014)

majikbear - thanks for filing your detailed TR.
I was herded off at the beginning of the year and inspected by CPUC personnel, who were polite and organized.
Total time spent in line - less than 20 minutes.
Subsequently; I got my biz license at City Hall downtown.
$150 is the maximum annual costs, but they have exceptions based on income, frequency of driving, age etc.
Being over 65, I got my license at zero cost.
SJC needs to come up with a sticker/placard like SFO and LAX have done, so drivers clearly displaying it are not inconvenienced.


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

majikbear said:


> I am a driver for Uber and Lyft. At 7:53 yesterday I arrived to drop off a rider at San Jose International Airport at the Alaska terminal. While exiting the airport I was stopped by a police officer who asked for and took my driver's license. I was directed to follow a police car along with three other cars who were in front of me. The car directly in front of me was a silver four door sedan. The person in the silver sedan was on their phone and stopped for some time so I was not able to proceed to follow the police car. At the time the officer who had stopped me to take my license complained that this is what happens when people use their phones while driving. By the time I resumed driving the police car I was supposed to follow was gone so I was not able to follow them. I continued driving until I reached the San Jose Airport Police Department, where I went to the door, rang the doorbell and asked where I was supposed to go. The officer who answered the door instructed me to go out, turn left, and go to the second entrance into the Cargo / Fire entrance. I drove into the lot and was stopped by an African American man in a black jacket who identified himself as Mark. He explained that inspections were being performed and that I should wait in my car. He went away to talk to another driver, then came back and explained that because I was an Uber driver I was there for an inspection and asked me to pull forward into a line between orange cones where other cars were waiting. I sat there for about five minutes before I was instructed to continue into the parking lot. Another tall, skinny dark-skinned bald man whose ethnicity I was unsure of instructed me to pull forward in front of a garage and stop there, then he left. I sat in my car for half an hour before exiting my car to inquire about what was going on. I approached a caucasian man in a reflective vest and asked if I was under arrest. He said no, I was not under arrest. I asked if I was free to go. He said he was not sure. He went to ask another person in a reflective vest. Subsequently I was spoken to by several more people, including Mark again, who explained that I was there for an inspection, that I was not under arrest, but I was not free to go. I stated that I felt I was being detained unlawfully. I stated that I could not afford to give $150 at that time, as I had not had any notice that I would need to pay that money today. A conversation ensued wherein Mark explained that Uber and the City of San Jose had been arguing since February about the fact that drivers for Uber and Lyft were required to pay for a business license to operate at the airport. I stated that Uber and Lyft both had told me that I required a license to pick up passengers at the airport, but that I did not require a license to drop them off. This was and still is in their driver training documentation at the time of this report. Mark stated that it was my fault that I did not know about the argument between San Jose and Uber. When I stated that it would have been impossible for me to be aware of the private communications between Uber and San Jose, Mark shrugged and said he did not know what to tell me.
> 
> I repeated the question about whether I was free to go. I was again told I was not free to go and that I needed to get in line in front of a tent that had been set up where I would be required to pay a fee of $150 to the person sitting behind the table under the tent. I asked repeatedly if I was under arrest and if I was free to go. I was told repeatedly that I was not under arrest but I was not free to go. One police officer approached and told me, quote, "those are not your rights. I don't know what videos you have been watching, but those are not your rights." End of quote. When I explained to this officer that I felt I was being detained unlawfully he told me that I didn't know what I was talking about, that I had no right to leave, and that whatever videos I had been watching those were not my rights. The officer spoke in a harsh tone and his posture and facial expression indicated that his intent was to be demeaning to me and to discredit my belief that I should be free to go. I asked the officer who was the authority body in charge of the operation. He said it was the San Jose Utilities Commission. I asked if the San Jose Utilities Commission had the right to detain citizens. The officer stated that I was not being detained. I asked if I was not under arrest and I was not being detained, was I free to go. The officer stated that being under arrest and being held for a citation were different things. I asked if I was being served a citation. The officer said no. I asked again if I was free to go. The officer said no, I was not free to go. I asked again who was responsible for the operation. He said it was the San Jose Utilities Commission. I asked him if he could ask them if I was free to go. He said no, but I could ask them myself. I said to the officer, since he was the one who told me I was not free to go he should go ask the San Jose Utilities Commission employee if I was free to go. The officer called one of the men in a reflective jacket over and began to explain to him that I was there to pay a $150 fee for a business license for the state of San Jose in order to operate as a driver at the San Jose International Airport. Because I was not allowed to leave and had no other choice, I got into the line to complete the application and pay my fee. While standing in line I was informed that in addition to the $150 fee, I would have to pay a $75 fine and 1% of all earnings I had made from dropping off and picking up passengers at the San Jose International Airport. When I got to the front of the line, I was not asked to pay the $75 and the 1%. I was asked to pay a $35 fee because I estimated that I would spend less time operating at the airport than would require the $150 fee. So I was not assessed a fine.
> 
> ...


This is a remarkably well written account. All with correct spelling and punctuation. It is very detailed and makes sense.

Therefore I don't believe you are an uber driver but a paid uber shill posting what amounts to a public service announcement for drivers in the San Jose area.


----------



## Robertk (Jun 8, 2015)

'am I being detained?', "am I under arrest?' 

if the answer is no to these questions then you are free to go, regardless of whatever LEO says next.


----------



## MissNisee (Aug 5, 2016)

I agree, Robertk If they gave you your licence back. and you were not under arrest. Then Just LEAVE. 
I'm not sure about the Uber shill thing Gung-Ho.....Maybe.
I did think it was a little weird the way he was describing the ethnicity of the people he talked to. I don't know why that was necessary for us to hear. It's not like we were taking his statement.

. I drove into the lot and was stopped by an _*African American* _man in a black jacket who identified himself as Mark. He explained that inspections were being performed and that I should wait in my car. He went away to talk to another driver, then came back and explained that because I was an Uber driver I was there for an inspection and asked me to pull forward into a line between orange cones where other cars were waiting. I sat there for about five minutes before I was instructed to continue into the parking lot. Another tall,_ *skinny dark-skinned bald man whose ethnicity I was unsure of* _instructed me to pull forward in front of a garage and stop there, then he left. I sat in my car for half an hour before exiting my car to inquire about what was going on. I approached a _*caucasian man* _in a reflective vest and asked if I was under arrest.


----------



## Robertk (Jun 8, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> In AZ we are governed by AZ Dept of Weights and Measures and by AZ DOT. And both those entities have the power to arrest, detain, impound and confiscate. They take commercial driving seriously here, and I'm sure CA is tougher then AZ.


there is no local, state, or federal agency anywhere in this country that has the power to arrest someone for lack of a business license. (doesn't apply to doctors, pilots, etc)


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

Robertk said:


> there is no local, state, or federal agency anywhere in this country that has the power to arrest someone for lack of a business license. (doesn't apply to doctors, pilots, etc)


Maybe they categorize uber drivers under pilots as we get people from point A to point B, or as doctors as we deal with a lot of mentally ill patients


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

Robertk said:


> 'am I being detained?', "am I under arrest?'
> 
> if the answer is no to these questions then you are free to go, regardless of whatever LEO says next.


As much as I would love to believe that, is there any credible source to that claim?


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

MissNisee said:


> I agree, Robertk If they gave you your licence back. and you were not under arrest. Then Just LEAVE.
> I'm not sure about the Uber shill thing Gung-Ho.....Maybe.
> I did think it was a little weird the way he was describing the ethnicity of the people he talked to. I don't know why that was necessary for us to hear. It's not like we were taking his statement.
> 
> . I drove into the lot and was stopped by an _*African American* _man in a black jacket who identified himself as Mark. He explained that inspections were being performed and that I should wait in my car. He went away to talk to another driver, then came back and explained that because I was an Uber driver I was there for an inspection and asked me to pull forward into a line between orange cones where other cars were waiting. I sat there for about five minutes before I was instructed to continue into the parking lot. Another tall,_ *skinny dark-skinned bald man whose ethnicity I was unsure of* _instructed me to pull forward in front of a garage and stop there, then he left. I sat in my car for half an hour before exiting my car to inquire about what was going on. I approached a _*caucasian man* _in a reflective vest and asked if I was under arrest.


Yeah I don't think I've ever heard of an African American named Mark, that's such a white persons name


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

Thanks for adding this, I get dragged into SJC sometimes (I even added the actual locations of the 2 TNC pickup points to google maps cos Uber's directions were written by last years least literate intern who was too lazy to do it) . I've noticed SJC surging 2X a lot the last few days so I guess this explains it. I already got stung by SF for 2 yrs of $91 taxes (which at least Uber blanket negotiated down from $500 incl fines etc till 8/31), so I sure won't be going into SJC anymore. There goes the acceptance rate again. Thanks for being Professional and working this all out Uber.

PS Count yourself lucky Uber Support didn't answer you, reading that junk only shortens your life.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Robertk said:


> there is no local, state, or federal agency anywhere in this country that has the power to arrest someone for lack of a business license. (doesn't apply to doctors, pilots, etc)


Try opening up a dispensary in AZ without a license, try selling alcohol in AZ to the public without a license, try opening up a charter school in AZ without a license, try selling firearms in AZ to the public without a license. Do you know that agents for the AZ Liquor Dept carry guns and handcuffs. It's not for kinky sex with their wives. I have witnessed a driver of a scab cab get arrested by AZ Dept of Weights and Measures. It's actually a criminal offense. I don't think you know what you're talking about.


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

It could be for kinky sex with their wives. Or dogs, or passing sheep.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

UberAnt39 said:


> It could be for kinky sex with their wives. Or dogs, or passing sheep.


Actually in AZ it's either coyotes or big horn sheep. We leave the dogs and sheep for the tourist.


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

Officers carry guns and handcuffs cuz they're a bunch of trigger happy tyrants on a power trip who consider themselves judge jury and executioner's.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

chitownXdriver said:


> Officers carry guns and handcuffs cuz they're a bunch of trigger happy tyrants on a power trip who consider themselves judge jury and executioner's.


With your city already having 462 murders this year I think Chicago needs a bunch more of those trigger happy tyrants on a power trip. And by the way, not one of those 462 murders were committed by a law officer.


----------



## Robertk (Jun 8, 2015)

chitownXdriver said:


> As much as I would love to believe that, is there any credible source to that claim?


sure, it's called the constitution, look under the Fourth Amendment


----------



## Robertk (Jun 8, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Try opening up a dispensary in AZ without a license, try selling alcohol in AZ to the public without a license, try opening up a charter school in AZ without a license, try selling firearms in AZ to the public without a license. Do you know that agents for the AZ Liquor Dept carry guns and handcuffs. It's not for kinky sex with their wives. I have witnessed a driver of a scab cab get arrested by AZ Dept of Weights and Measures. It's actually a criminal offense. I don't think you know what you're talking about.


none of these things falls under 'operating without a business license' , they all require more.

an alcohol license, a pharmacy license, a school charter, a firearms license.... Uber is none of these things.

The OP specifically says he was detained for not having a business license. Did I say detained... oops... he was NOT detained (LEO said so) and he was not under arrest (LEO said so) so he was free to go. It's a little sad that so few people know their rights. OP sat around for four hours when at any point he could just leave.


----------



## Robertk (Jun 8, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> With your city already having 462 murders this year I think Chicago needs a bunch more of those trigger happy tyrants on a power trip. And by the way, *not one of those 462 murders were committed by a law officer.*


O'Rly?

http://abcnews.go.com/US/chicago-po...murder-teen-laquan-mcdonald/story?id=38052352

_Officer Jason Van **** was charged in November with the first-degree murder of 17-year-oldLaquan McDonald, who was shot 16 times, according to an autopsy. Van **** is currently awaiting trial, according to the Chicago Police Department. He has pleaded not guilty._​


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Robertk said:


> none of these things falls under 'operating without a business license' , they all require more.
> an alcohol license, a pharmacy license, a school charter, a firearms license.... Uber is none of these things.
> The OP specifically says he was detained for not having a business license.


And so does operating fare for hire. Depending on location of operations (NYC the worst). Driver's License, commercial registration, commercial insurance, weights and measures certificate, business license, Dept of Trans certificate, criminal backround check, state license, city license, vehicle maint certificate. There is a lot more required to operate fare for hire then just a business license. Don't know CA laws to well, but in AZ the OP's situation could be considered a criminal investigation. And he was being questioned not detained or arrested. Now if he was to leave the scene of a criminal investigation he could be charged with hindering an investigation. Usually a misdemeanor, but still a crime. You, like many other people driving for Uber have no clue that you are now subject to much more penalties both civil and criminal as you're in the commercial transportation business. This is not giving your friend a ride to the concert, this is fare for hire.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Robertk said:


> O'Rly?
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/US/chicago-po...murder-teen-laquan-mcdonald/story?id=38052352
> 
> _Officer Jason Van **** was charged in November with the first-degree murder of 17-year-oldLaquan McDonald, who was shot 16 times, according to an autopsy. Van **** is currently awaiting trial, according to the Chicago Police Department. He has pleaded not guilty._​


November was 2015, I posted year to date.


----------



## Robertk (Jun 8, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> And so does operating fare for hire. Depending on location of operations (NYC the worst). Driver's License, commercial registration, commercial insurance, weights and measures certificate, business license, Dept of Trans certificate, criminal backround check, state license, city license, vehicle maint certificate. There is a lot more required to operate fare for hire then just a business license. Don't know CA laws to well, but in AZ the OP's situation could be considered a criminal investigation. And he was being questioned not detained or arrested. Now if he was to leave the scene of a criminal investigation he could be charged with hindering an investigation. Usually a misdemeanor, but still a crime. You, like many other people driving for Uber have no clue that you are now subject to much more penalties both civil and criminal as you're in the commercial transportation business. This is not giving your friend a ride to the concert, this is fare for hire.


the question is not whether a license is needed, the question is whether someone can be arrested or detained for operating without a business license (NOT talking about a liquor license, or a driving license, or a pilots or doctors license... a BUSINESS license).

Here is an article about that very law...

http://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/SF-to-require-Lyft-Uber-drivers-to-obtain-7250137.php

_Failure to respond to this letter may result in penalties and payment obligations," the letter states
_​Notice there is NOTHING here about being arrested for not complying. The OP had every right to leave as soon as he received a 'no' answer
the the question 'am I being detained'. Strange that he knew enough to ask the question but did not know enough to leave when he was free to go.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Robertk said:


> the question is not whether a license is needed, the question is whether someone can be arrested or detained for operating without a business license (NOT talking about a liquor license, or a driving license, or a pilots or doctors license... a BUSINESS license).
> 
> Here is an article about that very law...
> 
> ...


One of the penalties may just be incarceration. Like I said, I don't know CA law that well. Our city laws for commercial driving in Phoenix start with PCC which stands for Phoenix City Code. And yes, some or our laws are criminal. You will be arrested on the spot, your vehicle impounded and your license plate confiscated. And that was just an article, you have to go to the city commercial driving codes and laws for the explanation and penalties. Compliance is a very major part of business, especially when you're dealing in a public service industry.


----------



## Robertk (Jun 8, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> One of the penalties may just be incarceration. Like I said, I don't know CA law that well. Our city laws for commercial driving in Phoenix start with PCC which stands for Phoenix City Code. And yes, some or our laws are criminal. You will be arrested on the spot, your vehicle impounded and your license plate confiscated. And that was just an article, you have to go to the city commercial driving codes and laws for the explanation and penalties. Compliance is a very major part of business, especially when you're dealing in a public service industry.


Your google is weak:

_4.76.290 - Payment - Penalty for delinquency; 45-day grace period for new businesses.
A. Any person who fails or refuses to pay any business tax required to be paid pursuant to this chapter on or before the due date shall pay penalties and interest as follows:

1. A penalty equal to twenty-five (25) percent of the amount of the tax in addition to the amount of the tax, plus interest on the unpaid tax calculated from the due date of the tax at a rate established by resolution of the city council; and

2.An additional penalty equal to twenty-five percent (25%) of the amount of the tax if the tax remains unpaid for a period exceeding one calendar month beyond the due date, plus interest on the unpaid tax and interest on the unpaid penalties calculated at the rate established by resolution of the city council._​https://www.municode.com/library/ca...4REFIBUTA_CH4.76BULITA_PT2GELIPR_4.76.170LIEQ

Nothing in there about police detention or forcible extraction of cash on the spot. What country did this happen in?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Robertk said:


> Your google fu is weak:
> 
> _4.76.290 - Payment - Penalty for delinquency; 45-day grace period for new businesses.
> A. Any person who fails or refuses to pay any business tax required to be paid pursuant to this chapter on or before the due date shall pay penalties and interest as follows:
> ...


Dude, read my damn posts carefully. In both post I state "I don't know CA law that well" and I don't care to know it. And for an investigation by a gov't official there doesn't have to be an arrest or a law. There just has to be probable cause. Never mind, this is too complicated for you. And your post is about business tax, not requirements of a license. All I know is that for the past 16 years I have been in compliance with all state and municipal laws, rules and regulations in my state.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Robertk said:


> Your google fu is weak:
> 
> nodeId=TIT4REFIBUTA_CH4.76BULITA_PT2GELIPR_4.76.170LIEQ​
> Nothing in there about police detention or forcible extraction of cash on the spot. What country did this happen in?


I just took the time to read this and it didn't take long.
4.76.170 paragraph A - Second sentence
It shall be UNLAWFUL for any person to commence business without first securing a license.
So unlawful means you can get arrested, but I'm assuming instead of arresting the OP they gave him the chance to apply for his license right there.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I just took the time to read this and it didn't take long.
> 4.76.170 paragraph A - Second sentence
> It shall be UNLAWFUL for any person to commence business without first securing a license.
> So unlawful means you can get arrested, but I'm assuming instead of arresting the OP they gave him the chance to apply for his license right there.


This is so simple and you're making a big deal out of it. Black and white says UNLAWFUL, and I extracted that from what you posted.


----------



## Robertk (Jun 8, 2015)

yeah, that's right- it's unlawful- and the penalty is fines, as spelled out in the law (that I had to look up for you), not arrest or imprisonment.

wanna see an example of a law that actually calls for an arrest? How about burglary- The penalty is spelled out right in the law.

461. Burglary is punishable as follows:
(a) Burglary in the first degree: by imprisonment in the state
prison for two, four, or six years.
(b) Burglary in the second degree: by imprisonment in the county
jail not exceeding one year or imprisonment pursuant to subdivision
(h) of Section 1170.

http://www.leginfo.ca.gov/cgi-bin/displaycode?file=458-464&group=00001-01000&section=pen​See how it works? Some laws have fines, others result in arrest and imprisonment. There is an easy, simple test that any citizen can do to tell the difference....

"am I being detained? Am I free to go?"


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 you are arguing with an out of work lawyers....(apparently)......and some people think they know it all about the field of transportation for pay......you and I know the rules and penalties I agree with what you said just let him believe whatever he wants to believe


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Thank you for making me see it for what it's worth.


----------



## Robertk (Jun 8, 2015)

San Jose is a sanctuary city. OP could have just told LEO that he was there illegally from Guatemala and they would have had to let him go.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Hey guys let's not turn this into a racist b's discussion.......or a bash police b's discussion...........please


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

I don't think you guys understand the way the business tax certificate works. It's not just for the airport, it's for the city. You need it, technically, in order to do business in San Jose. They are simply enforcing it at the airport.

Reading over the actual law it appears you could be guilty of a misdemeanor if you don't have it while operating in San Jose, not just when you do drop offs.

https://www.municode.com/library/ca...nces?nodeId=TIT4REFIBUTA_CH4.76BULITA_PT6ADEN

4.76.900 - Violation deemed misdemeanor - Penalty.
Any person violating any of the provisions of this chapter or any regulation or rule passed in accordance herewith, or knowingly or intentionally misrepresenting to any officer or employee of this city any material fact in procuring the license herein provided for shall be deemed guilty of a misdemeanor, and upon conviction thereof shall be punishable by a fine of not more than five hundred dollars or by imprisonment for a period of not more than six months, or by both such fine and imprisonment.

Yes, it appears they are trying to scare people into getting the license, but technically they could have cited you for a misdemeanor. I actually only thought this was a civil action but it appears you can be criminally charged too.

I would suggest going down to the San Jose city office on Santa Clara St and paying for the license. They won't cite you if you have a receipt that you paid it and that you are just waiting for the official copy.

I'm not seeing where it says they are seizing drivers licenses. They simply ask for it, your insurance, your vehicle registration, which you can show from your phone if you don't have a physical copy and your tax certificate.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Bend over & grab ur ankles. Pay up or GTFO the cue.


----------



## yucklyftline (Mar 23, 2016)

This thread should be moved to the SF forum. If this wasn't in the most replied threads section, I would have missed it. Thank goodness Levis Stadium is in Santa Clara. I won't touch San Jose with a 10 foot pole. 

Seriously, f*** them for making drivers wait 4 hours in line. This is one those times in life where I don't have to experience it to learn from it.

F*** you San Jose, and your 0.85/mi.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

Robertk said:


> 'am I being detained?', "am I under arrest?'
> 
> if the answer is no to these questions then you are free to go, regardless of whatever LEO says next.


As much as people would like to believe it is a simple as that, it isn't necessarily true. If you are part of an ongoing investigation, in this case, an inspections sting, you can be temporarily detained.


----------



## Talcire (May 18, 2016)

MissNisee said:


> I agree, Robertk If they gave you your licence back. and you were not under arrest. Then Just LEAVE.
> I'm not sure about the Uber shill thing Gung-Ho.....Maybe.
> I did think it was a little weird the way he was describing the ethnicity of the people he talked to. I don't know why that was necessary for us to hear. It's not like we were taking his statement.
> 
> . I drove into the lot and was stopped by an _*African American* _man in a black jacket who identified himself as Mark. He explained that inspections were being performed and that I should wait in my car. He went away to talk to another driver, then came back and explained that because I was an Uber driver I was there for an inspection and asked me to pull forward into a line between orange cones where other cars were waiting. I sat there for about five minutes before I was instructed to continue into the parking lot. Another tall,_ *skinny dark-skinned bald man whose ethnicity I was unsure of* _instructed me to pull forward in front of a garage and stop there, then he left. I sat in my car for half an hour before exiting my car to inquire about what was going on. I approached a _*caucasian man* _in a reflective vest and asked if I was under arrest.


I see Problem Glasses... leave the OP alone.


----------



## Robertk (Jun 8, 2015)

why wasn't the pax detained and forced to buy a business license too?


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> With your city already having 462 murders this year I think Chicago needs a bunch more of those trigger happy tyrants on a power trip. And by the way, not one of those 462 murders were committed by a law officer.


https://www.yahoo.com/news/report-black-men-boys-shot-most-chicago-police-170939959.html


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

majikbear said:


> I am a driver for Uber and Lyft. At 7:53 yesterday I arrived to drop off a rider at San Jose International Airport at the Alaska terminal. While exiting the airport I was stopped by a police officer who asked for and took my driver's license. I was directed to follow a police car along with three other cars who were in front of me. The car directly in front of me was a silver four door sedan. The person in the silver sedan was on their phone and stopped for some time so I was not able to proceed to follow the police car. At the time the officer who had stopped me to take my license complained that this is what happens when people use their phones while driving. By the time I resumed driving the police car I was supposed to follow was gone so I was not able to follow them. I continued driving until I reached the San Jose Airport Police Department, where I went to the door, rang the doorbell and asked where I was supposed to go. The officer who answered the door instructed me to go out, turn left, and go to the second entrance into the Cargo / Fire entrance. I drove into the lot and was stopped by an African American man in a black jacket who identified himself as Mark. He explained that inspections were being performed and that I should wait in my car. He went away to talk to another driver, then came back and explained that because I was an Uber driver I was there for an inspection and asked me to pull forward into a line between orange cones where other cars were waiting. I sat there for about five minutes before I was instructed to continue into the parking lot. Another tall, skinny dark-skinned bald man whose ethnicity I was unsure of instructed me to pull forward in front of a garage and stop there, then he left. I sat in my car for half an hour before exiting my car to inquire about what was going on. I approached a caucasian man in a reflective vest and asked if I was under arrest. He said no, I was not under arrest. I asked if I was free to go. He said he was not sure. He went to ask another person in a reflective vest. Subsequently I was spoken to by several more people, including Mark again, who explained that I was there for an inspection, that I was not under arrest, but I was not free to go. I stated that I felt I was being detained unlawfully. I stated that I could not afford to give $150 at that time, as I had not had any notice that I would need to pay that money today. A conversation ensued wherein Mark explained that Uber and the City of San Jose had been arguing since February about the fact that drivers for Uber and Lyft were required to pay for a business license to operate at the airport. I stated that Uber and Lyft both had told me that I required a license to pick up passengers at the airport, but that I did not require a license to drop them off. This was and still is in their driver training documentation at the time of this report. Mark stated that it was my fault that I did not know about the argument between San Jose and Uber. When I stated that it would have been impossible for me to be aware of the private communications between Uber and San Jose, Mark shrugged and said he did not know what to tell me.
> 
> I repeated the question about whether I was free to go. I was again told I was not free to go and that I needed to get in line in front of a tent that had been set up where I would be required to pay a fee of $150 to the person sitting behind the table under the tent. I asked repeatedly if I was under arrest and if I was free to go. I was told repeatedly that I was not under arrest but I was not free to go. One police officer approached and told me, quote, "those are not your rights. I don't know what videos you have been watching, but those are not your rights." End of quote. When I explained to this officer that I felt I was being detained unlawfully he told me that I didn't know what I was talking about, that I had no right to leave, and that whatever videos I had been watching those were not my rights. The officer spoke in a harsh tone and his posture and facial expression indicated that his intent was to be demeaning to me and to discredit my belief that I should be free to go. I asked the officer who was the authority body in charge of the operation. He said it was the San Jose Utilities Commission. I asked if the San Jose Utilities Commission had the right to detain citizens. The officer stated that I was not being detained. I asked if I was not under arrest and I was not being detained, was I free to go. The officer stated that being under arrest and being held for a citation were different things. I asked if I was being served a citation. The officer said no. I asked again if I was free to go. The officer said no, I was not free to go. I asked again who was responsible for the operation. He said it was the San Jose Utilities Commission. I asked him if he could ask them if I was free to go. He said no, but I could ask them myself. I said to the officer, since he was the one who told me I was not free to go he should go ask the San Jose Utilities Commission employee if I was free to go. The officer called one of the men in a reflective jacket over and began to explain to him that I was there to pay a $150 fee for a business license for the state of San Jose in order to operate as a driver at the San Jose International Airport. Because I was not allowed to leave and had no other choice, I got into the line to complete the application and pay my fee. While standing in line I was informed that in addition to the $150 fee, I would have to pay a $75 fine and 1% of all earnings I had made from dropping off and picking up passengers at the San Jose International Airport. When I got to the front of the line, I was not asked to pay the $75 and the 1%. I was asked to pay a $35 fee because I estimated that I would spend less time operating at the airport than would require the $150 fee. So I was not assessed a fine.
> 
> ...


Home of the free !


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

chitownXdriver said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/news/report-black-men-boys-shot-most-chicago-police-170939959.html


Wow, but Dwayne Wade's cousin was just killed in Chicago 4 hours ago as she was pushing one of her children in a baby stroller. She was hit by cross fire from two assailants. She was an innocent bystander. You guys are on pace for 700 murders in a year. That's like the entire graduating class of a 5A High School per year. For just for one city? WTH!!!


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

is there a way to avoid the san jose airport?????? like a foolproof way, put up a sign in your car that says no san jose dropoffs, boycott the city, i drive in the north bay so san jose airport dropoffs are rare but san jose needs to be boycotted, what if you do 2 dropoffs every six months, you need a license????? ask every pax before you start the trip who has a bag you going to san jose?????


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

what uber should so is negotiate with san jose and charge a 5 buck tax to the rider, if san jose doesnt like that abandon san jose like they did in austin


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Wow, but Dwayne Wade's cousin was just killed in Chicago 4 hours ago as she was pushing one of her children in a baby stroller. She was hit by cross fire from two assailants. She was an innocent bystander. You guys are on pace for 700 murders in a year. That's like the entire graduating class of a 5A High School per year. For just for one city? WTH!!!


Exactly, certain areas of Chicago are crime infested, that's why chi-raq came out to bring attention to this issue, some immigrants who moved here from war torn countries such as Iraq or Syria have been killed as innocent bystanders, they escaped the war in their home countries just to be killed in Chicago, we don't need police instigating these issues even further and killing citizens (or even criminals) for petty crimes, they need to get rid of this shoot first ask later attitude, personally I have absolutely no criminal history but have experienced some really bad attitudes and intimidation from law enforcement for absolutely no reason at a couple of routine traffic stops and border crossings, I'm neither white nor African American but at the end of the day everyone should be treated equally, that's all I'm saying about this, no more comments on this issue from me after this.


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

The airport authority has the right to detain you for inspection if you are operating a commercial enterprise, which is what the OP is doing. Asking the police officer was pointless because he wasnt the one detaining you, the airport authority was. I find it troubling that they are harassing for dropoff..that now gives me a reason to not drive to San Jose at all, even the airport, in fact, Santa Clara County is completely out for me as is San Francisco County. 

Another commenter asked what do you about not giving rides? Simple....arrive to pick up your customer and when they say SJC say I am sorry, I can not go there as I do not have a license to operate. Request another Uber. 

A couple of people who are in the know (Seal team 5 etc) Have already told you the correct information....follow it. Screw San Jose and Screw SF .... business licenses are a joke for individual cities, it should be a state license that covers you wherever you go


----------



## Freebyrdie (May 1, 2016)

Robertk said:


> there is no local, state, or federal agency anywhere in this country that has the power to arrest someone for lack of a business license. (doesn't apply to doctors, pilots, etc)


Maybe...but they can sure impound your car and site you!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Robertk said:


> O'Rly?
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/US/chicago-po...murder-teen-laquan-mcdonald/story?id=38052352
> 
> _Officer Jason Van **** was charged in November with the first-degree murder of 17-year-oldLaquan McDonald, who was shot 16 times, according to an autopsy. Van **** is currently awaiting trial, according to the Chicago Police Department. He has pleaded not guilty._​


Just heard this on CNN 5 mins ago. There has been more Americans killed in Chicago in the last 4 years then in the entire 15 years of war in Afghanistan.


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

Sharkb8 said:


> They opened airports to ridesharing services because riders wanted it. Great for everyone but Taxis. Now, they're squeezing drivers for more fees & we have to go to small waiting areas, etc....We will & should eventually stop picking up at airports unless they improve conditions.


Sadly we(uber drivers as a group) will continue even under harsh conditions to such an extent that it doesn't force a change from Uber.

Uber drivers as a group are FOMO (aFraid of missing out) , and sheep to follow the instructions/rules. 
As a group we believe that pings are precious. That if we don't take a garbage offer of a ping, that some other driver will benefit(but we still don't get that garbage stinks, and no one benefits or misses out).

This is true to an even greater extent than Uber even understands.

"We" as in you and I as individuals? - No we will not accept garbage.


----------



## cobrastrike (Aug 26, 2016)

Uber drivers need to form a union....


----------



## Tommy Vercetti (Aug 28, 2016)

Yo, just get the business license yo, its free if you are making less than 22k. I got mine today, i have a peace of mind now when I go to SJC and don't have to waste time dealing with them.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Tommy Vercetti said:


> Yo, just get the business license yo, its free if you are making less than 22k. I got mine today, i have a peace of mind now when I go to SJC and don't have to waste time dealing with them.


You made that seem so so easy. That's because it is.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Tommy Vercetti said:


> Yo, just get the business license yo, its free if you are making less than 22k. I got mine today, i have a peace of mind now when I go to SJC and don't have to waste time dealing with them.


We have 3 pages of bickering posts about rules and laws that started 6 days ago. And in less then one day you went down there, applied and received a license. By all accounts you've earned a vacation for the next 5 days. Good job Tommy Vercetti!!


----------



## Tommy Vercetti (Aug 28, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> We have 3 pages of bickering posts about rules and laws that started 6 days ago. And in less then one day you went down there, applied and received a license. By all accounts you've earned a vacation for the next 5 days. Good job Tommy Vercetti!!


Not sure if you're being sarcastic or not lmao, I just can't freakin tell. However, I will say this, theres no point fighting it, its out of ubers hands once the city gets involved, which it has. They will not retract their claws.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Tommy Vercetti said:


> Not sure if you're being sarcastic or not lmao, I just can't freakin tell. However, I will say this, theres no point fighting it, its out of ubers hands once the city gets involved, which it has. They will not retract their claws.


No sir, no sarcasim when it comes to abiding by laws and rules. You knew what you had to do to be legal and you did it. Now every time you go to the airport you won't have to look over your shoulder. Been in the business here in AZ for 16 years. We have to provide criminal background checks, state license, airport license, commercial insurance, vehicle maintenance logs and yearly inspection from Weights and Measures. It's the part of doing business that has to be done. I do joke on this forum allot, but when it comes to compliance I'm all for it.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

Tommy Vercetti said:


> Yo, just get the business license yo, its free if you are making less than 22k. I got mine today, i have a peace of mind now when I go to SJC and don't have to waste time dealing with them.


where did you go city hall?


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

Tommy Vercetti said:


> Yo, just get the business license yo, its free if you are making less than 22k. I got mine today, i have a peace of mind now when I go to SJC and don't have to waste time dealing with them.


also are there penalities???


----------



## Tommy Vercetti (Aug 28, 2016)

Yeah, I went to city hall. Theres a big parking structure just go in there and the city hall will comp your parking for you. Then when you walk in theres the big reception desk across from it is the line for registering for the business tax permit.

And no there were no penalties.


----------



## Rick Deckard (Aug 20, 2016)

You should have just driven away. They can't detain you longer than a few minutes if they aren't going to arrest or cite you for something. 

They had no citation to give you so you could have just said, I don't operate at the airport and don't need a license or inspection. thanks buh-bye


----------



## Rick Deckard (Aug 20, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> And so does operating fare for hire. Depending on location of operations (NYC the worst). Driver's License, commercial registration, commercial insurance, weights and measures certificate, business license, Dept of Trans certificate, criminal backround check, state license, city license, vehicle maint certificate. There is a lot more required to operate fare for hire then just a business license. Don't know CA laws to well, but in AZ the OP's situation could be considered a criminal investigation. And he was being questioned not detained or arrested. Now if he was to leave the scene of a criminal investigation he could be charged with hindering an investigation. Usually a misdemeanor, but still a crime. You, like many other people driving for Uber have no clue that you are now subject to much more penalties both civil and criminal as you're in the commercial transportation business. This is not giving your friend a ride to the concert, this is fare for hire.


I think these are violations of local ordinances voted on by a city council, which is why there is no citation for breaking a law because there isn't a law. THe stupid a$$ city council can't make laws, that's what the state congress is for. ALl these ********* can do is have their jack booted police thugs harass you guys and shake you down for a phony licenses. Which is why it's only happening at some airports in CA. The local municipalities smell money selling licenses to uber drivers and start making requirements. THat license will only work in San Jose though or whatever city runs SJO. SO you'll need one for SFO too probably.


----------



## Tommy Vercetti (Aug 28, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> No sir, no sarcasim when it comes to abiding by laws and rules. You knew what you had to do to be legal and you did it. Now every time you go to the airport you won't have to look over your shoulder. Been in the business here in AZ for 16 years. We have to provide criminal background checks, state license, airport license, commercial insurance, vehicle maintenance logs and yearly inspection from Weights and Measures. It's the part of doing business that has to be done. I do joke on this forum allot, but when it comes to compliance I'm all for it.


Wow man AZ has their foot down your throat and won't let up to let you breathe.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Rick Deckard said:


> I think these are violations of local ordinances voted on by a city council, which is why there is no citation for breaking a law because there isn't a law. THe stupid a$$ city council can't make laws, that's what the state congress is for. ALl these ********* can do is have their jack booted police thugs harass you guys and shake you down for a phony licenses. Which is why it's only happening at some airports in CA. The local municipalities smell money selling licenses to uber drivers and start making requirements. THat license will only work in San Jose though or whatever city runs SJO. SO you'll need one for SFO too probably.


You are very correct. It's just a violation. But it's a fine. Same exact thing happened to me at Sky Harbor Airport in Phoenix when I first started driving 16 years ago. I check my mailbox one day and there is a "required city contribution" notice for $500. I was completely legal with the state and doing a drop off. Damn if I didn't know that the airport required a different process. They have airport officials sitting there just writing license plates down, and my $500 violation notice arrived within 2 weeks. Lesson learned!!!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Tommy Vercetti said:


> Wow man AZ has their foot down your throat and won't let up to let you breathe.


But you can still conceal carry with no permit.


----------



## Rick Deckard (Aug 20, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> But you can still conceal carry with no permit.


Unfortunately those do nothing to stop the city council from fining you to death.


----------



## Tommy Vercetti (Aug 28, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> But you can still conceal carry with no permit.


Your crime rates must be so much lower than here in Cali. Thats why Texas is even safer with it open carry laws. The last thing I wanna do is get into a firearm debate on this forum with all the hippies, posers and sensitive people on here and generally in Cali.


----------



## Rick Deckard (Aug 20, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> You are very correct. It's just a violation. But it's a fine. Same exact thing happened to me at Sky Harbor Airport in Phoenix when I first started driving 16 years ago. I check my mailbox one day and there is a "required city contribution" notice for $500. I was completely legal with the state and doing a drop off. Damn if I didn't know that the airport required a different process. They have airport officials sitting there just writing license plates down, and my $500 violation notice arrived within 2 weeks. Lesson learned!!!


Yeah and don't pay it. I doubt they have a real way to enforce the fine collection. Worst case scenario they ding your credit probably.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Tommy Vercetti said:


> You're crime rates must be so much lower than here in Cali. Thats why Texas is even safer with it open carry laws. The last thing I wanna do is get into a firearm debate on this forum with all the hippies, posers and sensitive people on here and generally in Cali.


Don't worry, everyone in this forum knows my stance on The Second Amendment.


----------



## Tommy Vercetti (Aug 28, 2016)

Wow, that is sweet. mid length rail? Plus you get to have all the rounds in the mag and you can fully automatic...so restricted here.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Rick Deckard said:


> Yeah and don't pay it. I doubt they have a real way to enforce the fine collection. Worst case scenario they ding your credit probably.


Very wrong. They work directly with AZ DOT and AZ Weights and Measures. These are the two governing bodies that oversee commercial driving in the State of Arizona. Many driving laws in this state become criminal when operating commercially. I have personally witnessed arrest and confiscation of vehicles for owner/operators not in compliance.


----------



## Rick Deckard (Aug 20, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Very wrong. They work directly with AZ DOT and AZ Weights and Measures. These are the two governing bodies that oversee commercial driving in the State of Arizona. Many driving laws in this state become criminal when operating commercially. I have personally witnessed arrest and confiscation of vehicles for owner/operators not in compliance.


Uber isn't technically commercial driving that is regulated by the transportation board is it? I'm saying that these local ordinances are fines but they have no real way to enforce them other than these shakedowns. Toothless. Maybe the cops would have chased him out of the airport and tried towite him up for some violation, but all it would be is a citation to go to see a judge and argue his case. Can they prove he was driving for uber at that time? probably not unless he told them he was. I'd would just say I was dropping my friend off. I don't do airport work. cite me and then show up in court and prove it.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Tommy Vercetti said:


> Wow, that is sweet. mid length rail? Plus you get to have all the rounds in the mag and you can fully automatic...so restricted here.


Thank you. Excellent weapon for the critical 7'-20' range. However always place safety FIRST!!!


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

Tommy Vercetti said:


> Yeah, I went to city hall. Theres a big parking structure just go in there and the city hall will comp your parking for you. Then when you walk in theres the big reception desk across from it is the line for registering for the business tax permit.
> 
> And no there were no penalties.


SJs website claims their bus license is $150 for under $25k gross receipts, but they have a financial hardship bus tax exemption for low revenue generating business's with under $22980 gross receipts. The form for that wants numbers from your 1040 for the whole business not just the business you do in SJ. Is the financial hardship thing the way they gave you the license for no fees or have they got some other scheme going.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

you have to bring our tax return to apply for a sj business license??


----------



## Rick Deckard (Aug 20, 2016)

If every city starts requiring this BS it's going to cost a lot. I guess cabs get the license through the state regulatory agency oe something??


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

dnlbaboof said:


> you have to bring our tax return to apply for a sj business license??


Don't think so. The form asks for numbers off your 1040, but only goes up to 2014. I'm just wondering if that's the option Mr Vercetti used.


----------



## Tommy Vercetti (Aug 28, 2016)

You guys are over analyzing it. I started to do that too by reading everyone's posts. It's insane! Made me wanna live under a rock and never work again. No seriously though.

"Hey here's my form for registering the business" she starts typing "ok that'll be $150" I said "is there a way to get it cheaper I heard there's a cheaper version" she said "yeah, do you plan on making less than 22k a year?" (might of been 25,000) (doesn't ****ing matter, don't over analyze that part either) ...I said yes "she said ok it'll be given to you at no cost". Went to the cashier to complete it and later that night I was ubering. It's as simple as that....no tax involved no income no other crap.she said they've done over 500 of these uber apps and she knows it's a nuisance ... They do it quick and you're out of there. This is all I'm
Going to say on the matter because that's all there is to it.


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

Tommy Vercetti said:


> You guys are over analyzing it. I started to do that too by reading everyone's posts. It's insane! Made me wanna live under a rock and never work again. No seriously though.
> 
> "Hey here's my form for registering the business" she starts typing "ok that'll be $150" I said "is there a way to get it cheaper I heard there's a cheaper version" she said "yeah, do you plan on making less than 22k a year?" (might of been 25,000) (doesn't &%[email protected]!*ing matter, don't over analyze that part either) ...I said yes "she said ok it'll be given to you at no cost". Went to the cashier to complete it and later that night I was ubering. It's as simple as that....no tax involved no income no other crap.she said they've done over 500 of these uber apps and she knows it's a nuisance ... They do it quick and you're out of there. This is all I'm
> Going to say on the matter because that's all there is to it.


Thanks, that's all I wanted to know. And I still want to live under a rock and never work again.


----------



## Robertk (Jun 8, 2015)

Tommy Vercetti said:


> You guys are over analyzing it. I started to do that too by reading everyone's posts. It's insane! Made me wanna live under a rock and never work again. No seriously though.
> 
> "Hey here's my form for registering the business" she starts typing "ok that'll be $150" I said "is there a way to get it cheaper I heard there's a cheaper version" she said "yeah, do you plan on making less than 22k a year?" (might of been 25,000) (doesn't &%[email protected]!*ing matter, don't over analyze that part either) ...I said yes "she said ok it'll be given to you at no cost". Went to the cashier to complete it and later that night I was ubering. It's as simple as that....no tax involved no income no other crap.she said they've done over 500 of these uber apps and she knows it's a nuisance ... They do it quick and you're out of there. This is all I'm
> Going to say on the matter because that's all there is to it.


so... um.... what exactly is the point of all this? 
No revenue generation, men with guns detaining drivers at the airport for four hours, window stickers required.

Besides an exercise in demonstrating to the proles who is in charge what does all this accomplish?


----------



## Yomann (Sep 23, 2014)

dnlbaboof said:


> you have to bring our tax return to apply for a sj business license??


No- not needed.
The application form asks for amounts from a certain line? on your tax return.
When you sign the application, you agree that all information provided is accurate and correct.


----------



## Tommy Vercetti (Aug 28, 2016)

Robertk said:


> so... um.... what exactly is the point of all this?
> No revenue generation, men with guns detaining drivers at the airport for four hours, window stickers required.
> 
> Besides an exercise in demonstrating to the proles who is in charge what does all this accomplish?


Im guessing its the big wigs in the taxi corporations paying off the suits in the city to make our lives harder....**** it let them, thats all the money they had left, if they wanna waste it on getting us to pay for permits then so be it. They're still going down.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Tommy Vercetti said:


> You guys are over analyzing it. I started to do that too by reading everyone's posts. It's insane! Made me wanna live under a rock and never work again. No seriously though.
> 
> "Hey here's my form for registering the business" she starts typing "ok that'll be $150" I said "is there a way to get it cheaper I heard there's a cheaper version" she said "yeah, do you plan on making less than 22k a year?" (might of been 25,000) (doesn't &%[email protected]!*ing matter, don't over analyze that part either) ...I said yes "she said ok it'll be given to you at no cost". Went to the cashier to complete it and later that night I was ubering. It's as simple as that....no tax involved no income no other crap.she said they've done over 500 of these uber apps and she knows it's a nuisance ... They do it quick and you're out of there. This is all I'm
> Going to say on the matter because that's all there is to it.


Bam! Done, great job!!!! You went and did these requirements on your own. You didn't take Uber's word that's it's ok. For someone's who pretty new to this business you seem to be a veteran. You don't know how many drivers in this forum are still asking after a year of driving for Uber if what they're doing is legal.


----------



## Yomann (Sep 23, 2014)

Slightly off topic ........
SJC has seen surges over the past 10 days or so.
Never, ever happened before.
This morning I got a 1.9x pool surge ride.
Wondering if this has any thing to do with negotiations between Uber and the Airport Commission.
If you require drivers to invest in a Business License, then allow us to put surges in effect


----------



## Tommy Vercetti (Aug 28, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Bam! Done, great job!!!! You went and did these requirements on your own. You didn't take Uber's word that's it's ok. For someone's who pretty new to this business you seem to be a veteran. You don't know how many drivers in this forum are still asking after a year of driving for Uber if what they're doing is legal.


hahaha, dude I'm just a mid 20's guy with 2 jobs getting through school. The best advice I've ever been given (so far) is don't work hard, work smart. Best damn advice ever.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

majikbear said:


> I am a driver for Uber and Lyft. At 7:53 yesterday I arrived to drop off a rider at San Jose International Airport at the Alaska terminal. While exiting the airport I was stopped by a police officer who asked for and took my driver's license. I was directed to follow a police car along with three other cars who were in front of me. The car directly in front of me was a silver four door sedan. The person in the silver sedan was on their phone and stopped for some time so I was not able to proceed to follow the police car. At the time the officer who had stopped me to take my license complained that this is what happens when people use their phones while driving. By the time I resumed driving the police car I was supposed to follow was gone so I was not able to follow them. I continued driving until I reached the San Jose Airport Police Department, where I went to the door, rang the doorbell and asked where I was supposed to go. The officer who answered the door instructed me to go out, turn left, and go to the second entrance into the Cargo / Fire entrance. I drove into the lot and was stopped by an African American man in a black jacket who identified himself as Mark. He explained that inspections were being performed and that I should wait in my car. He went away to talk to another driver, then came back and explained that because I was an Uber driver I was there for an inspection and asked me to pull forward into a line between orange cones where other cars were waiting. I sat there for about five minutes before I was instructed to continue into the parking lot. Another tall, skinny dark-skinned bald man whose ethnicity I was unsure of instructed me to pull forward in front of a garage and stop there, then he left. I sat in my car for half an hour before exiting my car to inquire about what was going on. I approached a caucasian man in a reflective vest and asked if I was under arrest. He said no, I was not under arrest. I asked if I was free to go. He said he was not sure. He went to ask another person in a reflective vest. Subsequently I was spoken to by several more people, including Mark again, who explained that I was there for an inspection, that I was not under arrest, but I was not free to go. I stated that I felt I was being detained unlawfully. I stated that I could not afford to give $150 at that time, as I had not had any notice that I would need to pay that money today. A conversation ensued wherein Mark explained that Uber and the City of San Jose had been arguing since February about the fact that drivers for Uber and Lyft were required to pay for a business license to operate at the airport. I stated that Uber and Lyft both had told me that I required a license to pick up passengers at the airport, but that I did not require a license to drop them off. This was and still is in their driver training documentation at the time of this report. Mark stated that it was my fault that I did not know about the argument between San Jose and Uber. When I stated that it would have been impossible for me to be aware of the private communications between Uber and San Jose, Mark shrugged and said he did not know what to tell me.
> 
> I repeated the question about whether I was free to go. I was again told I was not free to go and that I needed to get in line in front of a tent that had been set up where I would be required to pay a fee of $150 to the person sitting behind the table under the tent. I asked repeatedly if I was under arrest and if I was free to go. I was told repeatedly that I was not under arrest but I was not free to go. One police officer approached and told me, quote, "those are not your rights. I don't know what videos you have been watching, but those are not your rights." End of quote. When I explained to this officer that I felt I was being detained unlawfully he told me that I didn't know what I was talking about, that I had no right to leave, and that whatever videos I had been watching those were not my rights. The officer spoke in a harsh tone and his posture and facial expression indicated that his intent was to be demeaning to me and to discredit my belief that I should be free to go. I asked the officer who was the authority body in charge of the operation. He said it was the San Jose Utilities Commission. I asked if the San Jose Utilities Commission had the right to detain citizens. The officer stated that I was not being detained. I asked if I was not under arrest and I was not being detained, was I free to go. The officer stated that being under arrest and being held for a citation were different things. I asked if I was being served a citation. The officer said no. I asked again if I was free to go. The officer said no, I was not free to go. I asked again who was responsible for the operation. He said it was the San Jose Utilities Commission. I asked him if he could ask them if I was free to go. He said no, but I could ask them myself. I said to the officer, since he was the one who told me I was not free to go he should go ask the San Jose Utilities Commission employee if I was free to go. The officer called one of the men in a reflective jacket over and began to explain to him that I was there to pay a $150 fee for a business license for the state of San Jose in order to operate as a driver at the San Jose International Airport. Because I was not allowed to leave and had no other choice, I got into the line to complete the application and pay my fee. While standing in line I was informed that in addition to the $150 fee, I would have to pay a $75 fine and 1% of all earnings I had made from dropping off and picking up passengers at the San Jose International Airport. When I got to the front of the line, I was not asked to pay the $75 and the 1%. I was asked to pay a $35 fee because I estimated that I would spend less time operating at the airport than would require the $150 fee. So I was not assessed a fine.
> 
> ...


sounds more like tyranny.


----------

